# Tinkoff-Saxo ride on Cannondale 2015



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Interesting article from Cyclingnews.

Report: Sagan To Ride For Tinkoff-Saxo In 2015 | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Well, every week a report says Sagan will ride for team X then team Y then team Z, and it will probably continue until after the Tour de France...


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

Dan Gerous said:


> Well, every week a report says Sagan will ride for team X then team Y then team Z, and it will probably continue until after the Tour de France...



I agree - a lot of conjecture surrounds that man Sagan! Until the contracts are signed and the public made aware, I'll still consider him a rider on the Cannondale Team.

cheers


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

And his agent denied the news. He has put any contract negotiations on the ice until at least after Roubaix... which is the smart thing to do. Peter needs to have 2014 classics wins on the mind, not 2015 contracts...


----------

